# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sperma spuiten of druppelen?

## Benjaminnn

Ik hoor (en zie in films) dat mannen bij de ejaculatie altijd het sperma met grote hoeveelheid uit de penis SPUIT.
Als ik klaar kom dan vallen er 3 druppels uit, het is er nog nooit uitgespoten, kan me voorstellen dat het orgasme heviger is wanneer het er uit spuit.
Hebben meer mannen hierlast van? Waar ligt het eigenlijk aan, en is het te trainen? , voel me altijd zo 'lullig' als een meisje me bv aftrekt en er vallen 3 druppels uit..:S, komt dit vaker voor bij mannen?
Ben benieuwd!

----------


## Agnes574

Beste,

Ben jij een volkomen normale man hoor!!
Wat je in die films ziet is écht niet de dagelijkse gang van zaken hoor!!
Lees aub in deze rubriek het topic "Sperma,penis en ejaculatie'' eens...daar staat duidelijke en nuttige info in!  :Wink:

----------


## mokkje

Geen zorgen 

Wat die agnes zegt Die moet wel gelijkt hebben

Denk iK Zoo


Xx

----------


## darkplayer

benjamin, 
ik weet hoe jij je voelt..
ik druppel ook:P
echt raar

----------


## Khenji

Dat is normaal hoor ... Heb dat ook al eens gevraagt aan iemand die sexuoloog is die ik ken ... Je bent zeker niet de enige die dat heeft...
grts khenji

----------


## Jonnepon

Druppelen lijkt me ook een stuk handiger!

Man wat kan het anders soms een zooi worden in bed.. :P Voor je het weet zit het bij de muren omhoog! Wees blij met je praktische manier van klaarkomen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Jonnepon,

Zo zou je het ook kunnen bekijken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Kun je zo iedere week opnieuw de muren schilderen!

Verder vind ik spuiten/druppelen ook niet veel verschil met elkaar hebben, hoe dan ook, je komt er klaar van, en op welke manier dan ook. Zoiezo hetgeen wat je in films ziet is vaak ook niet echt geloofwaardig.

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Sylvia93: Jah, ik vindt dat je altijd het positieve eruit moet halen toch? =D Hmm neuh niet heel veel verschil.. maar tjah bij druppelen zit het niet zomaar overal zeg maar, haha! Idd, elke week de muren verven is niet helemaal het idee erachter. En ik geloof ook niet dat er een ideaal bestaat over hoe het eruit komt. Zoals in films is geloof ik meer dan humoristische films? :-P

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Jonnepon,

Idd  :Smile:  lekker blij wezen met wat je hebt, en de films kun je idd een beetje als humor beschrijven, soms komen er ook hele onrealistische ladingen sperma uit, lijkt me ook niet helemaal goed voor het zelfbeeld van bepaalde mannen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Druppelen vind ik trouwens ook makkelijker om op te vangen  :Smile:

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Sylvia: Haha, noujah ik ben geslachtelijk gezien niet bereid om sperma uit te scheiden. Nee, maar wat ik nou echt niet snap is: Waarom vinden mannen het dan belangrijk dat er dan zoveel uitkomt? Waarom is dat een ideaal? Idd, druppelen is makkelijker op te vange..  :Wink:  
Er wordt ook maar vanuit gegaan dat vrouwen dat vele en grote allemaal maar aantrekkelijk vinden. Is het ooit wel gevraagd of vrouwen dat werkelijk zo fijn vinden allemaal? :O

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Jonnepon,

Haha ik ben idd ook van het geslacht die geen sperma uitscheidt  :Smile:  Geen idee eigenlijk waarom mannen dat zo belangrijk vinden. Bij mn vriend verschilt het ook heel erg, maar het maakt voor mij echt niets uit of er veel of weinig uitkomt idd. Heeft voor mij idd niets te maken met de aantrekkingskracht op de persoon zelf!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo allemaal,

Het maakt mij ook niet uit net als Jonnepon en Sylvia of mijn vriend spuit of druppelt als hij klaarkomt, als het hart maar op de goede plek zit en de aantrekkingskracht er is!
Overigens heb ik wel een keer sex gehad met iemand die van mij verwachte dat ik zou spuiten tijdens het klaarkomem, die had nog nooit sex gehad en alleen porno gezien waarin vrouwen spuitend klaarkwamen ofzo  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Het maakt mij ook niet uit net als Jonnepon en Sylvia of mijn vriend spuit of druppelt als hij klaarkomt, als het hart maar op de goede plek zit en de aantrekkingskracht er is!
> Overigens heb ik wel een keer sex gehad met iemand die van mij verwachte dat ik zou spuiten tijdens het klaarkomem, die had nog nooit sex gehad en alleen porno gezien waarin vrouwen spuitend klaarkwamen ofzo


Hahaha, dat komt me heel bekend voor dat laatste!! Ik heb ook eens iets met iemand gedaan, en die ging er ook vanuit dat ik dat deed (omdat hij idd ook alleen porno zag) en die dacht dus achteraf ook dat er iets flink mis met mij was :EEK!:  Achteraf wel rot om gelachen eigenlijk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mn eigen vriend verwacht gelukkig verder niets van mij, de seks is prima, genieten er beide volop van en hetgene wat ik niet leuk vind vind hij vaak ook niks, en dat doen we dan gewoon niet, zo houden we het leuk voor ons beide. Hij verwacht verder ook niet dat ik zou moeten 'spuiten' etc, kijk rommel maakt iedereen wel afentoe, maar op het overdreven af, nee dat niet! Gelukkig denk ik dan maar! :Big Grin: 

Verder maakt het mij ook niet uit, ik vind het bij mn vriend geen echt spuiten maar ook geen echt druppelen beetje tussenin misschien? Iig stoor ik me daar verder niet aan, hoe het er ook uitkomt, maakt verder niets uit!

----------


## Jonnepon

Idd.. Tjah in porno filmpjes schijnt het ook zo te zijn dat die vrouwen hunkeren naar een lading sperma. Nou, ik zit er niet op te wachten hoor! Doe mij maar gewoon een vanillie milkshake ofzoiets. Want zeg nou zelf: de smaak is vrijwel niet te pruimen. :$
Haha, noh dat is mij nog nooit overkomen eigenlijk, dat ze zoiets van mij verwachtten.. Sta je wel ff raar van te kijken denk ik, haha! 
Hmm idd, wat heb je nu aan al die rommel? Zelfs als vanaf vandaag mannen alleen kunnen klaarkomen zonder sperma (als je niet van plan bent een kind te creeëren) dan ben ik niet iemand die tegenstribbelt denk ik. 
Of ben ik nou vreemd dat ik sperma niet aanbid?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Humor hoor dat er werd gedacht dat er iets flink mis met je was omdat je niet spuit  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Fijn dat je vriend en jij open met elkaar zijn en daardoor op een leuke manier intiem kunnen zijn  :Wink: 

@ Jonnepon,
Is niet vreemd hoor dat je sperma niet aanbidt  :Wink:  
De meeste mannen vinden het fijn om gepijpt te worden en nog geiler als de dame in kwestie het doorslikt, maar niet elke man smaakt lekker en d man in kwestie heeft geen idee hoe hij zelf smaakt...

Back on topic;
Met druppelen kun je ook kids maken als dat de bedoeling is... als je partner geen problemen heeft met druppelen, spuiten of een tussenvariant lijkt me dat het geen probleem is... en wat je in de meeste pornofilms ziet is niet echt realistisch...

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Benjamin,

Je moet echt geen pornofilms gaan vergelijken met de werkelijkheid, dat komt niet met elkaar overeen. Dat is misschien wel hetzelfde als vrouwen die filmsterren gaan vergelijken met zichzelf, daar raak je ook gefrustreerd van. Simpelweg omdat de filmwereld geidealiseerd is.
Zoals mensen hier al zeggen, maak je geen zorgen: je bent helemaal normaal.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Jonnepon,

Bij iedere man is de smaak van sperma idd weer anders, komt door het voedsel. Zelf heb ik er geen problemen mee, vind het niet zo erg. Ik heb trouwens toch wel liever dat er iets van sperma uitkomt hoor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Zo heb je iig in de gaten dat iemand niet faked haha!

@ Luuss,

Haha geloof me, dan sta je ook vreemd te kijken! Dan ben je er ook snel klaar mee, 1x en nooit weer  :Wink: 

Idd Back on topic,

Pornofilms zijn gewoon niet realistisch, als manzijnde wees gewoon blij met wat je hebt  :Smile:

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Luuss en Sylvia: Jaaa ok, mijne drinkt veel koffie en ik heb ergens gelezen dat dat niet ten goede komt voor de smaak van de substantie in kwestie. 
Beetje lullig verhaal misschien, maar ooit pijpte ik een jongen en de wilde dat ik het zou doorslikken.. (liefst dan) en toen heb ik hem daarna acuut gezoent. Je begrijpt: hij kreeg ineens ook wat van zn eigen zooitje binnen en vond het toch niet zo fijn, haha! Maar hij begreep me meteen. Van mijn vriend hoeft het gelukkig niet  :Smile:  
Nee faken is idd ook niks, dan toch liever een beetje sperm :P Maar een beetje is genoeg.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Jonnepon, 

Mijn vriend eet veel pittig, sperma is vaak dus ook wat peperig, ik heb er geen problemen mee, ik slik het vaak ook door, en zoen vaak mn vriend daarna ook, (of geef wat over) Hij weet dus zelf ook hoe het smaakt, en we hebben er beide geen problemen mee. Haha over lullige verhalen gesproken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ach smaken verschillen, er zijn veel vrouwen die niet aan slikken doen, vinden het blijkbaar ook smerig, ik vind het iig niet smerig ofso. (Al is een aardbeienmilkshake wel lekkerder haha!).

Zelfs bij het geval van slikken of niet maakt het niet uit of iemand spuit of druppelt :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lijkt wel een vrouwentopic of de nieuwe variant van spuiten en slikken  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Spuiten, druppelen of iets ertussenin, als het maar werkt en beide partners het fijn hebben samen!
Ik las wel ergens dat hoe vaker je mastrubeert hoe meer kans op druppelen, maar kon daar geen wetenschappelijk bewijs bij vinden... :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha nou, als ze nog een nieuwe regisseur voor spuiten en slikken nodig hebben :Big Grin: 

Aparte vergelijking trouwens, nog nooit van gehoord dat wanneer je vaak masturbeert je meer kans op druppelen hebt, heel apart!

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Allemaal: Achjaahh, haha wie weet doet het programma hier nog wat inspiratie op!!  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 

Ja vindt ook wel idd: als je maar gelukkig bent ( is dat afgezaagd? whaha! )

----------


## ikke64

Ik lach me een deuk, als ik de dames over sperma "hoor" praten. Jullie lijken het belangrijker te vinden dat wij mannen ;-p.
Wel is het voor mij een verademing hoe makkelijk jullie over dit soort zaken praten. Dat hoef ik hier thuis niet te doen. 
Ik hoop dat jullie er dan ook nog heel lang van mogen genieten. Al is het niet gemaakt om op te eten ;-)

Hi hi Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

> Al is het niet gemaakt om op te eten


Haha nou daar denken ze hier anders over hoor! Haha zijn wij vrouwen dan zo kieskeurig? Ik ben eigenlijk altijd heel open over dit soort dingen (hier thuis dan niet hoor, mn moeder vind me al gefrustreerd, haha dat gedrag heb ik gewoon van haar, moet zij nodig zeggen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Stick Out Tongue: ) Ik kan hier trouwens ook heel open over praten met mn vriend, met mn vriendinnen etc dan niet, die zijn toch nog een beetje in de kinderfase blijven hangen ( kind die ouder is dan ik, nieteens weet hoe ze zich op moet maken, als clown op school komt en in de pauze kaartspelletjes speelt? Noh das erg!)
Nou wel fijn dat je zo'n plezier om ons hebt :Big Grin:

----------


## Jonnepon

@ Ikke: Whahaha, jaaaa vrouwen zijn helemaal niet zo moeilijk, zo zie je maar weer! Wij vrouwen praten heel makkelijk over dingen. 
En gelukkig is het niet om op te eten :-P

----------


## ikke64

@ Jonnepon en de ander dames,
Ja, jullie praten er makkelijk over, en ik heb het idee dat sommige dames bij me op het werk er ook makkelijk over praten, maar zodra een man meeluistert, hier dus mee leest, is dat wel afgelopen en worden ze toch preuts. En thuis is sex nog steeds taboe ;-(

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Wow echt waar! Ik kan vaak beter met mannen over dat onderwerp praten dan met vrouwen! Maar moet zeggen dat het hier thuis ook geen gewild onderwerp is hoor, mn moeder heeft ook liever dat ik mn mond hou :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ ikke,

Mn paps praat liever ook niet over sex, maar verder heb ik t er 'gewoon' over met mijn vrienden en vriendinnen... 
Vriendje van mijn broertje ('mijn broertje') heeft als enige van hun vriendenclub sex gehad en hij kan er dus met hun wel over praten maarja dat is toch anders en met zijn ouders kan hij het er niet over hebben, dus heeft hij het er met mij over  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Wel fijn toch dat hij jou dan ziet als persoon waarmee hij over dit soort dingen kan praten  :Smile:  Lijkt mij ook wel raar om met mensen te praten die er eigenlijk verder niks van weten en het nog niet kennen, dat is ook de reden waarom ik vrijwel nooit over dit soort onderwerpen met vriendinnen van rond mijn leeftijd praat. Hun zijn vergeleken met mij nogal beschaafd en lief, ik ben nou niet bepaald een heilig boontje  :Stick Out Tongue:  Zeker niet voor mijn leeftijd!

----------


## ikke64

Ach Sylvia, je vriend zal dat wel niet zo erg vinden.;-) 
Maar goed, sex moet je ook beleven niet over praten. Of het moet gaan over wat lekker of fijn is.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Nee idd  :Smile:  Over het algemeen gaat het praten vaak ook over wat ik ervaar als lekker zijnde en wat niet. Zelfs bij ons in de klas komen de vreemdste gesprekken langs, zo zei een meisje vanmorgen: Jaa borsthaar vind ik echt vies!! Maar een kale pik vind ik er ook niet uitzien. Ach maar niet op gereageerd, ik vind schaamhaar echt walgelijk! Maar ach, aangezien niemand in de klas iets weet over mij is het beter om dan gewoon mn mond te houden  :Wink: 

Heb trouwens altijd het idee dat mn moeder er zich voor schaamt, dat ze er daarom niet over wilt praten  :Stick Out Tongue:  Haha misschien ist mn eigen schuld, heb ooit eens toen ik jonger was voor de grap tegen mn moeder gezegd: Ja ik ga later de prostitutie in  :Big Grin:  *big smile :Stick Out Tongue: * Vond ze toch niet zo leuk :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

@Silvia,

Uit je verhalen haal ik uit dat je moeder gescheiden is. Alleen is dus. Mogelijk dat ze slechte ervaringen heeft of misschien wel het tegenovergestelde. Dat ze het verschrikkelijk mist. En dan ga jij er ook nog zo vrij over praten. Bij jou wordt de boel wel weer geblust, maar zij zal dat zelf moeten doen. ;-) Kan me voorstellen dat dat niet altijd even makkelijk is. Zal ze misschien op zoek moeten naar een brandweerman, hè.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja vind het leuk dat hij mij daarmee in vertrouwen neemt  :Smile: 
En wat betreft dat heilige boontje wat jij zegt daar herken ik mijzelf in  :Stick Out Tongue:  *engeltjesicoontje*
Zoals Ikke al zegt kan je moeder er wel een vervelende ervaring mee hebben of het missen, wat ook kan is dat omdat ze er zelf nooit met haar moeder over kon praten het nu ook niet met jou doet...

@ Ikke,
"sex moet je ook beleven niet over praten. Of het moet gaan over wat lekker of fijn is." daar heb je helemaal gelijk in! 
Ervaringen uitwisselen is ook leuk  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Klopt mn ouders zijn al ruim 9 jaar gescheiden, ik woon bij mn moeder en heb geen contact meer met mn 'vader'. Haha wel heel toevallig nu je het over brandweerman hebt, mn moeder kwam een tijd geleden weer een oud klasgenootje tegen, en die bleek brandweerman geworden zijn, en die ziet haar wel zitten. Alleen mn moeder staat niet open meer voor een nieuwe relatie.

@ Luuss,

Dat kan het idd ook zijn, mn oma zie ik niet daarover praten :Stick Out Tongue:  Soms als iets fout gaat enk zeg perongeluk 'k*t' wordt ze al boos :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikke64

@Luuss, Yep, alleen kan ik me van vroeger herrinneren dat ik ook gek werd van een vriendinnetje die constant wilde weten of ik het wel lekker vond. En dan is het bij een man meestal wel redelijk goed te zien ;-) Dus ook dat moet je niet overdrijven.

@Sylvia, dat je moeder niet open staat voor een nieuwe relatie verteld natuurlijk al een heleboel. Zij is op één of andere manier behoorlijk beschadigd. En ik kan me voorstellen dat een gezonde vrouw wel haar lichanelijke behoeftes heeft maar ze er niet aan toe, durft, te geven. En ik weet uit eigen ervaring dat je daar behoorlijk gefrustreerd van kunt raken. Zoals ik het wel eens noem, wel tussen de oren maar niet tussen de benen.

Mogelijk dat het voor jullie verstand houding heel goed is als je daar een klein beetje rekening mee, probeert te, houd(en). Want ook voor jou is het natuurlijk, op z'n zachts gezegt, niet prettig om kind van gescheiden ouders te zijn. Zeker als je dan ook nog eens geen contact meer hebt met je vader. Wat daar dan ook de reden van is.

Gr Ikke

BTW (off topic) hoe kan ik emotie iconen toevoegen aan mijn teksten.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
De meeste opa's en oma's houden niet van schelden...

@ Ikke,
Ja lijkt me idd vervelend als er om de haverklap wordt gevraagd of je iets lekker vind of niet  :Confused: 
Voor het off-topic... rechts onder het venster waar je je bericht intypt staat "uitgebreide editor" en dan aan de rechterkant komen de icoontjes te staan. Andere manier is om de icoontjes te schrijven bv : p aan elkaar maakt :P

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Dat is idd zo, er is wel wat beschadiging opgelopen, ze komt qua seks niets tekort hoor, haha weet toevallig wel dat er iemand is die hier nog het een en ander doet, maar een andere relatie wilt ze idd niet meer.
En ik ben het eigenlijk gewend, ben nu 17 en leef al sinds mn 9e zonder vader, hij is gewoon in het kort gezegt een grote 'hufter'. Zegt al genoeg denk ik  :Wink: 

@ Luuss,

Haha de meeste opa's en oma's. Woeps dan valt mijn opa erbuiten, hij maakt echt constant ruzie met politieagenten etc! Haha hij heeft het niet op de politie, en die gasten doen op de een of andere manier altijd iets waardoor hij pissig wordt. (Zoals toen hij bij zn garage stond, en deze met de sluitel open deed en toen kwam er een agent langs welke vroeg: Hee meneer, is die garage wel van u!!? Hehe moet je dus niet doen bij hem) Hij heeft qua schelden ook een best uitgebreid woordenboek  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Back to topic please??  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

ok, ag, back to topic
hou deze topic wel bij met lezen...
maar als je wel een orgasme hebt wat is dan het probleem??
al komt er dan maar een druppel uit, als het maar fijn is.
of ben ik nu te makkelijk

----------


## ikke64

Ja, precies. Al is het poeder (droogkloot, weet je wel) wat kan mij dat nou schelen. Als het inderdaad maar lekker is. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Idd, als het maar lekker is  :Wink:

----------


## Roben4121

Pillen voor verhoogde spermaproducti - http://nl.volume500.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## mirthe340

ik hou ervan als mannen spuiten ik wil het nooit in me mond maar dat ze het in me anus spuiten vindt ik altijd zo'n fijn gevoel!!!!
Toi toi toi!!!

----------

